# Has your MH ever been stopped and weighed?



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

I was just wondering....how frequent ARE spot checks on overload MH's and has anyone actually been fined?

I have only heard of it once...at the Dussledorf show stellplatz, where the police had a mobile unit weighing MH's arriving at the stellplatz.

It seems you are allowed by law up to 5% of the GVW so on a 3500kg vehicle this would mean you could escape a fine for overloading by just under 175kg? or am I missing something :?: 

Even between 5 and 10 % the fine is only £100 :?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Last time this thread was aired, there were a few MH's that had been pulled over and weighed.

If £100 is "only" £100, please PM me for my address for you to send it to :wink: 

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rosalan said:


> Last time this thread was aired, there were a few MH's that had been pulled over and weighed.
> 
> If £100 is "only" £100, please PM me for my address for you to send it to :wink:
> 
> Alan


I think Alan may be referring to a similar topic I started several months ago.

My recollection of responses was that somebody quoted the Dusseldorf Stellpllatz incidents; some had been weighed at Austrian tolls to check whether they should have had a GO box and one or two had been weighed in France ans Spain.

On the whole the response seemed to be that it happens very infrequently.

I shall now await a flood of corrections from those who could not be bothered to reply before.

Geoff


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I think one of the most important points raised in the previous thread was that although you may escape a fine you will probably still be required to reduce your weight to the legal max before being allowed to proceed.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Bimobil said:


> It seems you are allowed by law up to 5% of the GVW so on a 3500kg vehicle this would mean you could escape a fine for overloading by just under 175kg? or am I missing something :?:?


I don't believe "the law" provides this discretion although it is a discretion that is applied by VOSA and the other agencies. Probably a bit like speeding where you can generally go at 10% + 2mph over the limit before getting a ticket.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A member of the Practical Motorhome forum claims they were fined €950 for being overweight on a recent visit to Spain.

The member joined the forum the same day as he posted the claim and has not replied to questions since then.

Pinch of salt comes to mind!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

The discretion of 5% is to allow for loads that may increase weight on a journey,
Soil/ wood/ hay and so forth if it rains when being delivered on a open truck,


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If your within 5% they may or may not report you, they WILL make you shed the excess before proceeding.


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

sideways said:


> If your within 5% they may or may not report you, they WILL make you shed the excess before proceeding.


Interesting...so in theory, could you just dump your fresh water? there would go 80 plus kg.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I think the bigger risk, is in the event of an accident, if your insurance will pay out and should there be any serious injuries, the police may be looking to prosecute.

I drove my first van for two years, more than twice the towing limit, my misunderstanding. 
I wondered it struggled on hills sometimes.


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Not saying for one minute that I would plan to overload all the time..

Just a hypothetical discussion on the risk of getting stopped against the unlikely event I was to be full of fuel,water,gas and just stopped off to stock up on vino  at the time.

I would never overload a vehicle to a dangerous level, and I know what the risk and consequence would be in an accident.

Just that 5% seemed a lot of leeway on a big vehicle.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

VOSA is now a self governing trust that now has to get its income and funding from "self funding", i.e. fines! I think the days of turning a blind eye and letting you just dump some fresh water may be over!


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

A fair point above............ A bit like traffic wardens - sorry, parking enforcement officers.

Every time I pass a VOSA van, I almost wish for them to stop me and weigh the van. I got it weighed when fully loaded to the gills plus bikes and was way, way under the max weight, so was curious to see what they would come up with. 

OK, now out of "smug git" mode and back to reality, I suspect that the VOSA officers really choose their stops quite carefully and can probably spot a wrong 'un from a distance. In my ignorance, I am sure that I overloaded my previous van and it was only thanks to threads like this on here and other forums that I got the new van weighed at the first opportunity - front, back and overall weights. Keep the tickets in the van..


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

takeaflight said:


> I think the bigger risk, is in the event of an accident, if your insurance will pay out and should there be any serious injuries, the police may be looking to prosecute.
> 
> I drove my first van for two years, more than twice the towing limit, my misunderstanding.
> I wondered it struggled on hills sometimes.


There seem to be few instances of weighing and I doubt whether there is the possibility at the scene of an accident.

As for insurance, by the time the loss adjuster arrived would the MH still be overweight? :wink: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the main point of this thread is that very few of our members have been stopped at the roadside by VOSA and had their vehicle weighed.

A good thing I think because I would guess that a fair number of motorhomes that are plated at the crucial 3500kg would be overweight when loaded up with bikes,awning,extra leisure batteries,solar panels,dogs and accessories etc......

If the truck was found to be overweight by the authorities and something had to be left at the roadside before carrying on with the journey it would be a difficult decision,probably several crates of booze.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DuxdeLuxe

' Keep the tickets in the van.'

Do the tickets say what was in the MH at the time?

I think that their production might encourage VOSA etc. to probe further if they thought that was your 'defence'. They know that, like an MOT, they are only as good as the situation at time of issue.

Sorry to rain on your parade, but it might discourage people from paying for 'Tickets' at weighbridges where an orally-transmitted weight readout is free.

Geoff


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*weight limits*

following on from the post by takeaflight ,the issue is not pushing the envelope of pay load but running the tyres at overload, balance over the axles, we had a blow out on the fast lane on the M6 in our Hymer 564 which i am sure was 
attributable to the additional weight of the scoot rack, the tyre shredded and did alsorts of damage to the floor and grey water pipework, plus we nearley caused a horendous pile up, our new van is plated a 5.2 tones but we still sat on a weigh bridge to see the front and rear axle loading, takea flight is quite correct insurance would love to find a overload as a get out, the answer is way up the patload before yu make a purchase. In addition we find a water and fuel load at near maximum gives a much better ride albeit we may well loose a few mpg


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Be aware too that if you are overweight and have to leave any stuff at the weighbridge it is down to you to pay to remove it. VOSA won't "mind it" for you until you come back for it. If you can't remove it, they will, and send you a bill for the costs.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Weight a Minute......

I have replied to similar posts before.

I can imagine it now. All loaded up en-route to Annecy with the Grandkids. The Boat, the bikes, booze and and Bacon.
We get stopped by the Gendarmes. What am I supposed to do to reduce the weight?.

I can't just dump things at the roadside!

And I doubt Mrs. TM would appreciate being left behind on the motorway. Though I have been tempted on occasions.

A short time before we bought a motorhome. We were in a French motorhome aire in our car. A British Registered motorhome pulled in. It was a coachbuilt 3 series Mercedes, almost dragging its rear end on the floor whilst the front end looked like it was going to take off. Extremely Dangerous. 

I had a Sprinter Luton van on our fleet at the time. Fully loaded, you could feel the chassis flex. I guess the motorhome in the aire had a payload of around 600kG. I would have bet it was overloaded by at the very least that again.

Get your weight sorted or be prepared for the consequences.

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> I think the main point of this thread is that very few of our members have been stopped at the roadside by VOSA and had their vehicle weighed.
> 
> A good thing I think because I would guess that a fair number of motorhomes that are plated at the crucial 3500kg would be overweight when loaded up with bikes,awning,extra leisure batteries,solar panels,dogs and accessories etc......
> 
> If the truck was found to be overweight by the authorities and something had to be left at the roadside before carrying on with the journey it would be a difficult decision,probably several crates of booze.


wakk

This is (only slightly) tongue in cheek.

My priorities for dumping weight would be:-

1 Obviously fresh water, including spare 20lt in garage

2 Get one bike out and mount OH on it.

3 Second bicycle, locked to something solid so I can retrieve it later.

4 Run the engine to drain the diesel tank - Flic might get bored. Or syphon it into now empty water container and leave it.

5 Take out spare wheel, rig an axle and attach it to the tow-ball.

6 Offer to sell the TV to the 'officer' for a good price - he may not clock that it is 12v.

7 Text N+B to ask what is the weight of the overcab bed and how to disassemble it.

8 Strap the toolbox to the carrier of the bike in 2

9 offer to cook lunch for the assembled company - which lunch should use up most of the potatoes/pasta/cans of tomatoes etc.

10 Give them all the beer/wine to load into their vehicle - then ask them to put it on the weighing machine.

11 after steps 1+2 ask to be re-weighed, after step 3 ask to be re-weighed etc., etc., etc.

The above should result in one, or all, of the following:-

1 They admire the resourcefulness of the British and give up.

2 They fall about laughing.

3 They initially fall about laughing and then get p*ssed off.

4 They get bored and go away, because it is lunch break.

5 They get bored and get p*ssed off

Which has two possible consequences

A You are left alone/on your way.

B Nicked, MH confiscated(never to be seen again), thrown in jail awaiting trial for three years.

Oh well ,a least the OH is free, got a bicycle and a tool kit to build a new MH.

WHAT !!! - she nicked the wallet, passports and the spare hidden cash while you were trying to be clever with the police?   ..... and the divorce papers arrived when you were in custody?   

If the checking authorities read this I will either be a 'Marked Man' or 'Do not stop - too much pperwork'

From a (personally overweight)

Geoff

P.S. I forgot, a lot of legislation refers to 'Mass'.

Are the authorities equipped, technically and legall, to prove what was the effect of gravity at the time and point of the alleged offence in order to prove what was the 'weight' of the 'mass'?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Top Tip!

If your motorhome is stopped and weighed and its over weight as its full of cheap booze and food.

Get the table out at the roadside and drink and eat the lot.

You could even invite the Vosa / Rozzer / Customs officer to join you.

Sorted!


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Bimobil said:


> I was just wondering....how frequent ARE spot checks on overload MH's and has anyone actually been fined?
> 
> .....It seems you are allowed by law up to 5% of the GVW so on a 3500kg vehicle this would mean you could escape a fine for overloading by just under 175kg? or am I missing something :?:
> 
> Even between 5 and 10 % the fine is only £100 :?


Although I am now retired (and really enjoying it), I was engaged in Transport Enforcement for many years so I cannot let this go by - it's a misconception, mainly by drivers of motorhomes and to a lesser extent, light van drivers, that you are allowed to be overweight by 5% - WRONG - there is no allowance - overloading is an absolute offence, there are no excuses!!

There is, according to the Code of Practice for Enforcement Weighing, a tolerance in use when carrying out weighing at a calibrated weighbridge used for enforcement purposes.

_For a Dynamic Weighbridge when weighing a large vehicle (in excess of 3500 kilograms GVW)....... the recorded weights should be assessed in the light of accuracy limits of +/- 150 kg per axle, with a consequent accuracy limit on gross/train weight of +/- 150 kg, multiplied by the number of axles. Compensating axles should be assessed as a combined weight, applying the +/- 150 kg for each axle included.

However, vehicles such as motorhomes are normally weighed using either a plate weighbridge or a dynamic weighbridge in static mode......... the recorded weights should be assessed in the light of accuracy limits of +/- 50 kg per axle, with a consequent accuracy limit on gross/train weight of +/- 50 kg, multiplied by the number of axles. Compensating axles should not be weighed statically._

In practice it was always the policy, on large vehicles, to allow 150 kilograms per axle or 1 tonne overall before taking any enforcement action (5% on a 44 tonne articulated vehicle being 2,200 kilograms).

Lighter vehicles were only allowed 50 kilograms per axle - not 5% (which on a 3500 kg vehicle would be 175 kilograms).

The reason for the tolerance is to allow for differences in temperature, weather conditions since the weighbridge was calibrated and to allow for problems caused by re-distribution of loads (what comes off the rear axle will impose more weight on the front axle etc.).

Some time ago I put a document onto the site explaining weighing etc. _ A Guide to Motorhome Weights and Terms Used _ - you can find it at - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=3#cat - 2nd item down. The only thing I would add to it is that almost all of the static weighing plates at VOSA Goods Vehicle Testing Stations have been taken out of service, so you would not be able to pop into your local VOSA Testing Station to have your weight checked.

The German Police at entrance to the parking area for the Dusseldorf show were carrying out 'advisory' weighing - they were not prosecuting any overloads.

Although it would be unusual for a private motorist, not carrying goods in connection with a business (so this would cover motorhomes - NOT being used for commercial purposes) to be prosecuted in the UK, the vehicle would be prohibited until the overload had been removed. It is different in Continental Europe - the French, German and Spanish police are known to impose INSTANT fines on drivers of overloaded motorhomes. (See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-78058-.html)

I can only say, if you are unsure about the weight of your vehicle, get it weighed - it should be loaded as it would be on your travels and the driver and passenger(s) should remain in the vehicle when it is weighed - this is the way it would be on done any enforcement weighing, i.e. as presented.

It is a well known fact amongst VOSA Enforcement Officers that motorhomes tend to run overweight - some years ago an exercise was carried out which showed that 80% of the motorhomes checked were overweight to a greater or lesser extent.

Don't take the chance of being held up on your journey - don't overload!!!

Oh, and as an aside, although it helps to carry a weight ticket showing your weight when you checked it - unless it had just been done - that weighing was on a different day at a different place and will only be accepted as an indication that the driver has at least made the effort to find out what his vehicle weighs - you will, in all probability still be weighed.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd dump the water

then Albert then the dog

sorted  

aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> I'd dump the water
> 
> then Albert then the dog
> 
> ...


Why waste water and certainly not Albert - just let Shadow out; that should sort out the problem :wink: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I am sure we are all aware of the dangers of overloading making the vehicle less stable and more difficult to steer and brake,but just how dangerous is it ?

Is it not the case that manufacturers are a bit on the conservative side when calculating the MGVW.If it is possible to uprate the MGVW of a vehicle by merely going through a paper exercise without making any physical changes then manufacturers must factor in a significant margin.

I know it is of no help to anyone caught overloaded at the roadside but I sometimes wonder what are the real potential safety implications of running say 200kg overweight in a 3500kg m/home.I am sure I was around that in the Autotrail which is why I never dared to get on a weighbridge and the handling,steering and braking seemed normal.

ps not advocating running around overweight btw,just querying how dangerous it actually is when slightly overweight so don't all jump on me please


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> I am sure we are all aware of the dangers of overloading making the vehicle less stable and more difficult to steer and brake,but just how dangerous is it ?
> 
> Is it not the case that manufacturers are a bit on the conservative side when calculating the MGVW.If it is possible to uprate the MGVW of a vehicle by merely going through a paper exercise without making any physical changes then manufacturers must factor in a significant margin.
> 
> ...


Quite. Our motorhome can be re-plated to take it over 3500kg and that's a paper exercise which we've considered but we then incur the lower speed limits and the van can't be driven by younger drivers (without them taking the additional test) So we weight the van and run it as close to it's limit as we can.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As has already been said, vans can be up-rated to carry more weight but must then be limited to lower speeds, access to some places and in France often not permitted to overtake.

I am increasingly amazed at the tone of this thread.... how can we get away with carrying a greater load, beyond its designed limits? That seems to be the issue.

Surely when we go on a trip with our vans, we will be carrying the most precious cargo there is; our loved ones.
The designed speed limits would not have been picked out of the air but factored around the vehicles ability to stop, turn sharp corners at speed and be as safe as the chassis/habitation lump can be on the road. We all know that up to the point where the vehicles suspension breaks, we could still manage to move the vehicle if the engine was powerful enough. Does this mean we should flout common sense and experiment with weights up to the point it actually feels dangerous? Are we not treating the responsibility of caring for our passengers lives in a somewhat cavalier attitude?

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

peribro said:


> Bimobil said:
> 
> 
> > It seems you are allowed by law up to 5% of the GVW so on a 3500kg vehicle this would mean you could escape a fine for overloading by just under 175kg? or am I missing something :?:?
> ...


Do not make the mistake of thinking that the friendly gendarmes of La Belle France apply that 10% discretion on speeding! 
1 kph is the maximum - I know several peeps who have been done for 3 or 4 kph over in a restricted zone.

Alan


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought the question was has anyone been stopped / weighed or fined for being overweight . We all know the consequencies and risks if we want to take them . This subject pops up all the time without any evidence . 
Maybe the question should be 

Has anyone had a motorhome accident due to overloading ?

Has anyone broken their motorhome due to overloading ?

Has anyone had to off load "stuff " due to being overloaded in a motorhome ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

surely the fact that many vehicles can be re-plated as a paper exercise indicates that the manufacturers rate them at 3500 in order that most can drive them on a normal license 

If that is the case then an extra 200 although illegal is not dangerous and it may be better if payloads were given as say 3500-3700 and people could then decide which payload they choose according to their licence 

Plus I feel it should be a legal requirement for the manufacturer to ensure sufficient payload remains in order to fulfil its description as a motorhome

having said that I saw some vans in France and germany that definitely were exceeding their payload with garages stacked high and I don't feel that is safe or responsible driving

I don't drive the motorhome so I couldn't say how weight effects the handling but common sense would indicate it does, so too does the distribution of the legal weight load when packing it

Aldra


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Sevral times a year for many years I have taken part in operation Mermain, a multiagency country wide day of enforcement. Each time many motorhomes were pulled in and weighed and I would guess 50% at least overweight and most had action taken against them. You also have to remember you can just leave the excess at the roadside as there were environment enforcement officers invlolved who then took action for littering. 
One other point about accidents is you can be sure that if you were to be involved in a collision where someone is killed or seriously injured your vehicle will be lifted and weighed and you certainly won't have the chance to remove anything. 
James


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

According to >a poll< run in 2008 very few motorhomes have been pulled over and weighed.
peedee


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

What changes do you have to make to uprate from 3500 to 3850 .

My Arto was uprated prior to me buying it and i thought it felt a "bit lumpy" at the back so i had air rides fitted and now drives like a dream.

If its just a paper excercise it makes the overloading argument wrong by 350 . 

Someone out there will put me right i,m sure


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peedee said:


> According to >a poll< run in 2008 very few motorhomes have been pulled over and weighed.
> peedee


Having had the experience of my truck weighed, in several countries, just because in the past, M/Hs have not been the main target, does not say they won't be in the future.
Anytime and in any country, the authorities could at the drop of a hat, decide to target any type of vehicle they like.
If anybody, myself included, runs over weight, they should be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

palaceboy said:


> What changes do you have to make to uprate from 3500 to 3850 .
> 
> My Arto was uprated prior to me buying it and i thought it felt a "bit lumpy" at the back so i had air rides fitted and now drives like a dream.
> 
> ...


It depends on the vehicle, some are just a paper exercise, others are not.
Tyre type (load rating), brakes and suspension all come into play.
Normal or Maxi chassis, 15 or 16inch wheels. Quite a few factors.
SVTech are the experts on this. Do a Google.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don't disagree with you Grath but I suspect it is still the case that in comparison to other vehicles, very few motorhomes are pulled over and checked. The policy seems to be to target these vehicles, now and again, at peak holiday periods rather than an everyday occurance.
peedee


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think you are probably correct peedee, but in these austerity times, when countries need money, you never know, if and when. Just better to be prepared!


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

palaceboy said:


> What changes do you have to make to uprate from 3500 to 3850 .
> 
> My Arto was uprated prior to me buying it and i thought it felt a "bit lumpy" at the back so i had air rides fitted and now drives like a dream.
> 
> ...


Manufacturers always build in a "safety margin", just as engineers always quote the "breaking strain" - for safety purposes - to be less than it actually is.

Therefore the "paper" exercise of uprating a vehicles MAM (GVW, MTPW - call it what you will) does not take the vehicle above the 'quoted' design weight, it just isn't allowed.

You have to remember that a lot of motorhomes are built to be used at a higher weight than is shown on the VIN plate, they are 'down-rated' for driving licence and other purposes (especially in Continental Europe). The problem with this scenario is, as previous posters have mentioned, the payload of the vehicle is vastly reduced, sometimes to the point where nothing of any consequence can be carried.

Uprating, using firms such as SVTech, or even the manufacturers themselves, will not take a vehicle beyond the capabilities of the braking and suspension design, in fact there will still be a 'margin' above this for safety purposes.

The dangers of overloading are very clear, not least the chance of rear ending some poor soul due to the overloaded vehicle being unable to stop in time - Were you aware that overloading your vehicle by 10% (350 kg on a 3500 kg GVW vehicle) means that at a speed as low as 45 mph you'll increase your stopping distance by 4.85 metres (16 feet), that's the difference between stopping the vehicle and hitting whatever is in front of you under normal braking. Obviously the higher the percentage overload and the higher the speed, the greater the increase in stopping distance.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

palaceboy said:


> What changes do you have to make to uprate from 3500 to 3850 .
> 
> My Arto was uprated prior to me buying it and i thought it felt a "bit lumpy" at the back so i had air rides fitted and now drives like a dream.
> 
> ...


As has been said - depends on the Van - we uprated a Carioca656 from 3500 to 3700 as a paper exercise only but we could have gone to 3800 with the addition of Air Ride Suspension and uprated tyres (in fact VTech were offering a FOC further upgrade from 3700 to 3800 if we sent them a photo of the Air Ride Suspension and Tyres fitted within a year of original uprate.)

In answer to the original question - No - I havent been stopped and weighed in 5 years of motorhoming in UK and France.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

colpot said:


> palaceboy said:
> 
> 
> > What changes do you have to make to uprate from 3500 to 3850 .
> ...


When we uprated our Hymer Tramp, we also had to send photo's of the AiRide and tyres. The AiRide gave us an extra 100kg.
Our Tramp was on a Maxi Chassis and it was uprated to 4100kg.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

From what you say (sprokit) are you actually overloading the vehicle if it is designed to carry the extra 350 and even then a safety factor on top . I,m not disagreeing with your figures i just wonder what the actual truth is when people respond to a valid opening post with scare moungering replies and i do not mean you here

Another Keith


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

We uprated our Autotrail to 3800 from 3400 using SV Tech because of my concerns for running legally overweight. The main issue was we were always over by 50kg on the back axle regardless of what we moved around. Generally speaking loaded to the gunnels with us and fuel, water etc we run at around 3600kg and are well inside the axle weights.

I have never been stopped in the van but have been stopped when towing my bikes and boat on a number of occasions.

Discretion is the better part of valour and its not difficult to get the paperwork in order. SVTech were money well spent.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Bimobil said:


> I was just wondering....how frequent ARE spot checks on overload MH's and has anyone actually been fined?


Just trying to get back to the OP's question. Can anybody reply to this? Would be interesting to know.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

palaceboy said:


> From what you say (sprokit) are you actually overloading the vehicle if it is designed to carry the extra 350 and even then a safety factor on top . I,m not disagreeing with your figures i just wonder what the actual truth is when people respond to a valid opening post with scare moungering replies and i do not mean you here
> 
> Another Keith


Simple answer - yes.

The guys carrying out the Enforcement have to go by what it tells them on the VIN plate - those weights are the weights specified by the Road Vehicles (Construction & Use) Regulations 1986.

When SVTech uprate, they are authorised to do so by the Secretary of State and they will only uprate to the permitted weight allowed by considering certain factors (e.g. tyre size & rating, chassis design, spring assistance by use of air etc.), they will issue a replacement VIN plate which should be mounted as close to the original VIN plate as possible.



jedi said:


> Bimobil said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering....how frequent ARE spot checks on overload MH's and has anyone actually been fined?
> ...


As someone else said - checks carried out on motorhomes (and caravans) are frequently carried out during "the season" and normally on holiday routes - and - as Grath said, the authorities can decide at the drop of a hat to target a specific class of vehicle.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

One thing that has not been mentioned, is that if your vehicle is pulled over by VOSA, or any other countries authorities, for a roadside check, it is unlikely to only be a weight check.
If any faults are found, depending on the severity, the vehicle could be prohibited from proceeding.
This also applies to vehicle and driver documentation.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peedee said:


> According to >a poll< run in 2008 very few motorhomes have been pulled over and weighed.
> peedee


peedee

thanks for that link to the 2008 thread and poll.

You were certainly thorough at getting your weight correctly distributed at that time.

It all made very interesting reading.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I forgot to say!
During any roadside check, either here in the UK or on mainland Europe, dont be surprised to see Custom Officers.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> peedee
> thanks for that link to the 2008 thread and poll.
> 
> You were certainly thorough at getting your weight correctly distributed at that time.
> ...


I have since changed my motorhome Geoff and the one thing I made sure of was to have plenty of payload. I certainly do not have to faff around with my current van which has oodles of payload.

peedee


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

sprokit said:


> Bimobil said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering....how frequent ARE spot checks on overload MH's and has anyone actually been fined?
> ...


Keith

Thanks for your contribution in the above post and in other threads, which has been invaluable, especially the link to the downloadable "A Guide to Motorhome Weights, Terms and Driving Licences". If everybody reads that ( I have printed a copy) they probably do not need to ask further questions.

Geoff


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Bimobil said:


> and has anyone actually been fined?


Has anybody actually been fined?

Has anybody actually been stopped?

Jed


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

jedi said:


> Bimobil said:
> 
> 
> > and has anyone actually been fined?
> ...


Cannot speak for the last 2 years on the Continent - but MyGalSal was pulled on the A63 near Biaritz - I linked to it in my first reply, but here it is again - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-78058-.html - so yes, people have been stopped and fined.

In the UK, as I said previously, it is not standard VOSA practice to fine private non-commercial vehicles / drivers for overloading, the Police procedures may be different.

Last checks I'm aware of relating to motorhomes was back in August 2011 - but I've been out of the game for a while now, so that may not be the last time motorhomes were targetted.

Don't become complacent - just because no-one on this forum has been stopped and weighed in the UK in recent times, doesn't mean that no motorhomes have been checked and prohibited / fined.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Keith
I think you are spot on when you refer to no one on this forum being stopped and weighed, most people here are clued up on the legalities of weights etc, in my experience the people who get stopped and weighed either don't have a clue or don't give a toss.
If you tow a race car, trial bike etc you will definitely be a target for VOSA as they only target likely offenders and these come high up their list.

James


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> I forgot to say!
> During any roadside check, either here in the UK or on mainland Europe, dont be surprised to see Custom Officers.


Oh well thats just great! Not only will you be in trouble for being overweight they will also want to know how much booze and **** you have!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to say!
> ...


Weird, you ju8st posted as I was looking :lol: 
Anyway, when I was trucking, due to carrying Dangerous Goods and the vehicle marked accordingly, I had many controls while transiting France.
Very often, the first questions asked were, how much alcohol and tobacco was I carrying :evil: 
On the way back up to the ferry, they know which roads we would use, some were RN and some were D roads and the controls could be in the smallest lay by. So don't go thinking that controls are always on main roads.
Sometimes, it did seem that we were running the gauntlet!


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> DuxdeLuxe
> 
> ' Keep the tickets in the van.'
> 
> ...


For my own reference and interest only - with over 300kg on each axle I'm not worried and have absolutely nothing to defend whatsoever. My van has not, is not and will not be overweight. No parade to be rained upon, I'm afraid. Cheers! :wink:

Edit - the above sounded a bit abrupt; it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

JP said:


> Keith
> I think you are spot on when you refer to no one on this forum being stopped and weighed, most people here are clued up on the legalities of weights etc, in my experience the people who get stopped and weighed either don't have a clue or don't give a toss.
> If you tow a race car, trial bike etc you will definitely be a target for VOSA as they only target likely offenders and these come high up their list.
> 
> James


I am a weighbridge operator and do give a toss, regularly checking my weight. Just a bit concerned this is a becoming like a g-- thread.
There are a lot of motorhomers on here. Has anybody been stopped and had their weight checked? I'm curious.

Jed


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

duxdeluxe said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > DuxdeLuxe
> ...


duxdeluxe

No offence taken whatsoever.

You are obviously well under weight.

I only posted in case some less aware and maybe overweight MHomers thought that carrying a 'ticket' could absolve them.

Keith (Sprokit) made the same point.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive mentioned this before but in 2009 we were stopped several times at the Swiss border and questioned about weight.

The first time they took us to the weigh bridge which was behind the border checkpoint at Bagen.

We were there a while and were just over our limit but also just under 3500KG. We got a print out with it all on which proved useful as every checkpoint they pulled us up and asked our weight. The recent print out seemed to satisfy them.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> Ive mentioned this before but in 2009 we were stopped several times at the Swiss border and questioned about weight.
> 
> The first time they took us to the weigh bridge which was behind the border checkpoint at Bagen.
> 
> We were there a while and were just over our limit but also just under 3500KG. We got a print out with it all on which proved useful as every checkpoint they pulled us up and asked our weight. The recent print out seemed to satisfy them.


Was this to do with go box/vignette, Barry?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

@Geoff - diplomacy was never my strong suit. I initially missed your point until I read the other post.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jedi said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Ive mentioned this before but in 2009 we were stopped several times at the Swiss border and questioned about weight.
> ...


Yes I suspect it probably was


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

I got my Arto uprated through SVTECH from 5000kg to 5500kg got it done 3 weeks ago.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

So just to get this right my motorhome is built to carry 3850 but is plated at 3500 so over 70,s and 1997+ test passers can legally drive it. If i then get stopped and weigh say 3700 i am dangerous and overweight and have to leave things behind , seems to put a hole in some of the arguments about the consequencies of being overweight


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

palaceboy said:


> So just to get this right my motorhome is built to carry 3850 but is plated at 3500 so over 70,s and 1997+ test passers can legally drive it. If i then get stopped and weigh say 3700 i am dangerous and overweight and have to leave things behind , seems to put a hole in some of the arguments about the consequencies of being overweight


I think you mean pre-1997, not '1997+'


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

palaceboy said:


> So just to get this right my motorhome is built to carry 3850 but is plated at 3500 so over 70,s and 1997+ test passers can legally drive it. If i then get stopped and weigh say 3700 i am dangerous and overweight and have to leave things behind , seems to put a hole in some of the arguments about the consequencies of being overweight


Yes it seems crazy doesn't it :roll:

I suppose the authorities have to set a weight limit for PLG and PHG somewhere but occasionally the law is an ass and there will be anomalies.

My previous truck was plated at 3500kg on a standard Fiat chassis,the latest one is plated at 3900kg on an Alko chassis.There is little difference in driving and on the road performance between the two,if anything the heavier Alko chassis is more stable and yet is subject to more stringent driving licence conditions.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> palaceboy said:
> 
> 
> > So just to get this right my motorhome is built to carry 3850 but is plated at 3500 so over 70,s and 1997+ test passers can legally drive it. If i then get stopped and weigh say 3700 i am dangerous and overweight and have to leave things behind , seems to put a hole in some of the arguments about the consequencies of being overweight
> ...


No i dont think i do


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

OK now I realise you did not mean people who were over 70 AND who had passed after 1997. You were referring to two categories - 'Over 70' or 'Post 1997'

Sorry

Geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> palaceboy said:
> 
> 
> > So just to get this right my motorhome is built to carry 3850 but is plated at 3500 so over 70,s and 1997+ test passers can legally drive it. If i then get stopped and weigh say 3700 i am dangerous and overweight and have to leave things behind , seems to put a hole in some of the arguments about the consequencies of being overweight
> ...


There were moves to try and get the limit set to 4.1 tons instead of 3.5tons but I have no idea where this currently stands. I think the argument was it would result in a safer vehicle because of larger available payloads and the reduced likelyhood of overloading.

Don't forget if you do overload a vehicle there is an increased risk of a blow out and also in the event of an accident your insurance may not cover you.

peedee


----------



## chrisjones18 (Jan 20, 2010)

it has been asked "if you have been stopped and fined"
i can answer yes to that but it was in a hgv and the fine was £900. my delivery documents stated the weight was 5ton less than the actual load but that did not count in court. i was over the taxable weight but not over the design weight.
at the same time there was a poor guy in an old vw camper unloading his worldly goods onto the grass verge to enable him to get under the plated weight of the vw . once the weight was right they let him contiue without his belongings or a fine . his family came to collect the excess, i was there all day waiting to remove mine.

the design weight and the plated weights could be different on many vehicles, just check your makers plate. a design weight of 5tonne and a plated weight of 3.5tonne does not give anyone the right to carry the extra 1.5 tonne.
mainland europe take a different view on weights than the uk and you will get on the spot fines in many eu countries.

the guys at vosa in the uk are only doing their job---don't knock them. its the uk government that need to get a grip with things---but thats for another post.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chrisjones18 said:


> the design weight and the plated weights could be different on many vehicles, just check your makers plate. a design weight of 5tonne and a plated weight of 3.5tonne does not give anyone the right to carry the extra 1.5 tonne.
> .


Sorry if this sounds a daft question ....

If the van has a plated weight of X and a designer weight of X + Y then are the tyres also designed to carry X+Y ? In other words; if my loaded van weighs more than X but less than X+Y, will the tyres be safe ( all other factors like age, condition, inflation etc being equal) to transport the extra mass ? I understand it would be illegal but would it be safe as far as the tyres and chassis are concerned ?

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

G, all tyres have a speed and load rating, so it would depend on what tyres are fitted.
Most probably, if the tyres were original equipment, they would be OK at the higher weight, but it would need checking.
When we up rated our Hymer Tramp, the tyres were Michelin Agilis and rated at the higher weight.Photographs were sent to SV Tech.
So in conclusion, each case must be checked on it's own merit!


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Sorry if this sounds a daft question ....
> 
> If the van has a plated weight of X and a designer weight of X + Y then are the tyres also designed to carry X+Y ? In other words; if my loaded van weighs more than X but less than X+Y, will the tyres be safe ( all other factors like age, condition, inflation etc being equal) to transport the extra mass ? I understand it would be illegal but would it be safe as far as the tyres and chassis are concerned ?
> 
> G


Hi G

Not a daft question - tyres have codes, if you take a look at this link, it explains what the various figures mean - http://www.goodyear.eu/uk_en/tire-advice/tire-information/how-to-read-a-tire.jsp

Then at the left hand side click on _Load Index _, find the figure stamped on your tyre and you'll know the weight that particular tyre can carry (e.g 116 = 1250 kilograms). These figures are for single wheels, obviously if you have twin wheels i.e. 4 wheels across the axle, the the figure will be higher.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weighed*

Never been pulled over although I have twice pulled myself over to a roadside VOSA weighbridge. The staff were surprised, but complied with my request to be weighed.

Russell


----------

